# Visual Basic Download



## Kyoko (30. Juni 2004)

Hi,
ich wollte nur mal fragen, ob ich irgendwo gratis Visual Basic bekomme. Ich meine so was wie Version 3 oder 4.
Ich wäre sehr Dankbar für einen Link.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2004)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, das man das *zum Download* irgendwo bekommt, weil es eine kommerzielle Software ist, welche ja in den Officeanwendungen von Microsoft integriert ist....

Versuch ein Office 97 bei Ebay zu ersteigern oder 95, da ist es dann bei!


----------



## JensG (30. Juni 2004)

>> welche ja in den Officeanwendungen von Microsoft integriert ist....

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht. In Office ist höchstens VBA enthalten
und VBA ist definitiv nicht VB !


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Juni 2004)

*uups*

*Verlesen* - ich nehem alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!

Heißt meinen Aussage oben ist hinfäälig!


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. Juli 2004)

Gratis wirst du das sicher nicht bekommen, abgesehen davon sind die Versionen 3 und 4 völlig veraltet. Wenn du unbedingt eine günstige Version von VB suchst, gibt es die Möglichkeit, über Bücher von Microsoft Press an die güntig Autoren-Version zu kommen, die allerdings etwas eingeschränkt ist.
Ansonsten ist eine andere Programmiersprache wohl die bessere Wahl, wenn du nicht viel Geld investieren willst.


----------



## VoodOsK (27. September 2004)

Was für eine Programmiersprache würdest du empfehlen?

MfG VoodOsK


----------



## gabrielgsell (28. September 2004)

*Gratulation...*

Du hast ein 3 Jahre altes Thema wieder aktiviert  !


----------

